# Gull That Tangled With A Fishing Lure And Lost ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

These are pretty unpleasant pictures, so look at your own risk. 

http://www.rims.net/2008Feb05

Terry


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

It is horrible enough what those things do to their INTENDED victims....this is so very sad for this creature to suffer such damage and pain because of some careless human's practice of a ''recognized'' sport. My idea of a fisherman is a guy with a one barbed hook, 25 feet of line and a bamboo pole. You know with such equipment, he is there for food, not ''sport''!


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

WOW! I am amazed that gull lived thru that! What an awful thing to go thru. I doubt if it would have lived much longer without your intervention. I hope it is OK. yes, the pictures are not pleasant, but they do show what one fishing lure can do. Please, if you do go fishing, try to keep your hooks and lures in your tackle box. What that poor bird went thru.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you for looking Nona and Sue. I know the pictures are not pleasant at all. Thankfully, this bird was gotten in time and should be OK in about 10-14 days.

Terry


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh my, poor baby! I'm glad that someone saw him and you got to him in time. Hopefully, it will all end well. I've always thought that hooking fish was pretty cruel and with so many barbs and hooks on this lure, it's a wonder that the gull didn't get more damaged than he did!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

flitsnowzoom said:


> Oh my, poor baby! I'm glad that someone saw him and you got to him in time. Hopefully, it will all end well. I've always thought that hooking fish was pretty cruel and with so many barbs and hooks on this lure, it's a wonder that the gull didn't get more damaged than he did!


Thanks, Mary. I appreciate you having a look and posting. I've sent an e-mail to the City of Lake Forest requesting that the two senior volunteers who raised the alarm get some recognition for doing so and also sent them the photos. I'm pretty sure this gull did not get "hooked" at the local duck pond but flew in from elsewhere and became unwell enough not to be able to leave.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

That gull must have been shocked when the "little minnow" bit him so horribly! So glad those two seniors were able to raise the alarm, and that you were there to get him the necessary help! Very nasty lure!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> That gull must have been shocked when the "little minnow" bit him so horribly! So glad those two seniors were able to raise the alarm, and that you were there to get him the necessary help! Very nasty lure!!


Thanks, Terri and all .. gull is doing well and will be transferred on Saturday when my rehabber friend is back home .. I have a temporary permit from her for while she is gone, so all is well in that regard. The senior volunteers in my City will be getting a commendation regarding this bird, so all is well there also.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> ... The senior volunteers in my City will be getting a commendation regarding this bird, so all is well there also.
> 
> Terry


Excellent! Sometimes I think the impact rehabbers make on other people is even greater than the individual animals rescued. It's that many more eyes watching out, voices raised in alarm or disapproval, and votes in the ballot box.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

That is so sad Terry He is in good hands with you. I hope he doesn't lose sight in his eye though. I can't emphasise enough to fisherman when out fishing pick up after yourself!!! The poor birds and animals pay dearly for it. Always picking up handfulls of line and extra lurers all over the place here too makes me angry as hell  Good luck Terry and many thoughtful prayers coming your way 

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

naturegirl said:


> That is so sad Terry He is in good hands with you. I hope he doesn't lose sight in his eye though. I can't emphasise enough to fisherman when out fishing pick up after yourself!!! The poor birds and animals pay dearly for it. Always picking up handfulls of line and extra lurers all over the place here too makes me angry as hell  Good luck Terry and many thoughtful prayers coming your way
> 
> Cindy


Dr. Lee felt the eye would be fine and sutured it shut to try and assure that would be the case. We used to have a terrible problem with fishing "debris" at the local duck pond park, but after years to trying to educate people, it's been pretty clear of such problems for a number of years now.

Terry


----------

